# Say Goodbye To  Sgt  Rocky



## RENO (Jul 14, 2010)

. 
*So many times we read and hear of negative events occuring when our combat causualties are brought home. Sgt. Donald “Rocky” Edgerton, 33, of Murphy, N.C., died Saturday near Char Dara, Afghanistan. He spent some time growin' up in Illinois. Now people, many that did not Know Rocky or his family are saying goodby. I did. If you care to please do.*

*Thanks,*
*~ SLD ~*







Read Full Story Here:
http://www.sj-r.com/carousel/x1849233577/Riverton-High-graduate-killed-in-Afghanistan

YOUR WORDS: Write your memories, condolences
http://blogs.sj-r.com/podcasts/index.php/2010/07/13/share-your-condolences/


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest in Peace, SGT Edgerton.


----------



## car (Jul 14, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest easy S'arnt.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest easy Sgt.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 14, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest in peace. Condolences to all who knew him.


----------



## rlowery60 (Jul 14, 2010)

R I P


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 14, 2010)

Condolences to Family and Friends.  RIP.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest In Peace, my condolences to family and friends.


----------



## cbiwv (Jul 14, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Dame (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest in peace, Sergeant.


----------

